# Cavs vs Sixers - Dec 15th - 7:30 EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Philadelphia 76ers*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Saturday, December 15th, 2007
7:30 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Sixers*:*







PG – Andre Miller







SG – Willie Green







C – Samuel Dalembert







SF – Andre Iguodala







PF – Reggie Evans​*
*NOTES:*
*



Apparently, all of the Cleveland Cavaliers' recent problems can't be blamed solely on LeBron James' absence.

After losing their first game with James back in the starting lineup, the struggling Cavaliers look to bounce back when they face the Philadelphia 76ers on Saturday night in the teams' first meeting this season.

Cleveland (10-13) lost each of the five games James missed with a sprained left index finger, but beat Indiana 118-105 on Tuesday night as the star forward had 17 points off the bench. James was back in the starting lineup Friday night and finished with 29, but the Cavaliers lost 105-97 to New Jersey.

James added eight assists and six rebounds, but Cleveland fell for the seventh time in eight games. The Cavaliers were particularly disappointed with their defensive play, allowing the Nets to shoot 39 of 80 from the field.

"We can't give up 48 percent shooting, but at the same time they did a great job of executing, taking advantage of some of the weaknesses that we had defensively," James said.

With this contest, Cleveland opens a two-game stretch at home, where it is has won three of four despite allowing 104.3 points per game during that span.

Philadelphia (9-14), meanwhile, has been held under 100 points in two straight games after topping that mark a season-high four in a row. The Sixers' season-best four-game winning streak ended with a 109-99 loss to Sacramento on Friday.

Philadelphia shot 51.4 percent (38-for-74) from the floor, but wasn't able to keep up with Sacramento, which won for the first time on the road this season.

"We're an energy team and we can't come out and not play with any energy," 76ers guard Lou Williams said.

Andre Miller scored 24 points, Willie Green added 16 and Andre Iguodala and Williams had 15 apiece for Philadelphia.

Miller averaged just 11.8 points in his previous four games. The veteran point guard has scored 20 or more four times this season, but the Sixers are 1-3 in those games. He hasn't reached the 20-point mark in 11 games against Cleveland, averaging 12.9 points while shooting 43.1 percent from the field in that span.

Defense was Philadelphia's biggest problem Friday, as it fell to 0-7 when allowing 100 points or more. The Sixers held each of their previous four opponents under 100 points.

"Our defense was not what it has been for the past four games," Philadelphia coach Maurice Cheeks said. "There are going to be games when our defense is not going to be good. Unfortunately, our offense and defense was not good, so a combination of that is going to result in a loss."

The Sixers also allowed the Kings to shoot 53.8 percent (43-for-80) from the field, falling to 0-4 in games when their opponent shoots 50 percent or better.

Cleveland went 3-1 against Philadelphia last season, and has won four of five against the 76ers after dropping 22 of 26 against them.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

This game is huge. If we don't win this, the straw will tear up the camel's back...

go cavs!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No Boobie


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> No Boobie


Boobie is being kind of a wuss with this wisdom tooth problem. I've had mine pulled and yeah it sucks, but after like 2-3 days he should be back on the court with Vicodin.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs looking terrible again early on. Team out of synch


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

well if that isnt the luckiest shot ive ever seen lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Snow starting and slogging up the offense 
Why can't he run with the ball? It takes him 15 seconds just to get the first pass made!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Boobie is being kind of a wuss with this wisdom tooth problem. I've had mine pulled and yeah it sucks, but after like 2-3 days he should be back on the court with Vicodin.


It can hurt diffrent people diffrently. Mine lasted about 4 days, but I couldn't have played basketball on any of those days. Plus Boobie wears a mouth guard, can you imagine trying to put a mouth guard in with that? Or imagine if someone punched you in the cheek after you got them taken out?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs looking terrible again early on. Team out of synch


Eric Snow. I would have started Damon Jones.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andre Miller prob wants to play well here tonight - I'm sure he's read about us trading for him.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

snow the gunner


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron galloping down the lane.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

2 nice passes from Snow to LBJ there...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron has two speeds. walking the ball up the court and you cant catch him


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> lebron has two speeds. walking the ball up the court and you cant catch him


hahhaha that's quotable.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ohh man I didn't know Boobie got elbowed right where he had his tooth pulled.

Take back my comments - couldn't even imagine that. He will be out for awhile I'd guess..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Told you danny got hit in the cheek.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

jesus christ lebron is quick


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha might be playing the worst basketball of his career right now..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Ohh man I didn't know Boobie got elbowed right where he had his tooth pulled.
> 
> Take back my comments - couldn't even imagine that. He will be out for awhile I'd guess..


Jason Kidd was dangerous last night.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

sasha with the non called offensive foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry back to throwing up bricks...:azdaja:

Wow nice drive by Lebron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So is Hughes playing point now? Will he pout about it?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Larry back to throwing up bricks...:azdaja:
> 
> Wow nice drive by Lebron


It's because he's playing the point :rollseyes:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebrons gonna go off tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon Brown sighting!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha Evans tried to pick LEbron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This lineup playing well

Hughes/Shannon/LBJ/Gooden/AV - very athletic


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good D by LeBron.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

shannon browns playing so much better than sasha. and lebrons playing the 1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> shannon browns playing so much better than sasha. and lebrons playing the 1


Shannon is outplaying him. Sasha keeps sucking it up out there he could be seeing some pine soon


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew needs to fix his free throws.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Shannon is outplaying him. Sasha keeps sucking it up out there he could be seeing some pine soon


I think Mike Brown should play whoever is playing best at the 2. If one of them starts sucking bench them. We've got 3 guys who are all just about as crappy as each other.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

what about S.Brown? Too bad we didn't pick up his option.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You could see that Alley Oop coming.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron just beat 4 people on the drive.

That is amazing


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to the rack. That's a real man's basket right there.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> lebron has two speeds. walking the ball up the court and you cant catch him


qft


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think he got that quick enough


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I think Mike Brown should play whoever is playing best at the 2. If one of them starts sucking bench them. We've got 3 guys who are all just about as crappy as each other.


roflmao


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wow. He did get it off. That's fast. That was 2 seconds and he was through the whole defense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I think Mike Brown should play whoever is playing best at the 2. If one of them starts sucking bench them. We've got 3 guys who are all just about as crappy as each other.


Agreed


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

sbrown has strong moves


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive by Larry. More of that please


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron showing confidence in Brown, telling him to take Iggy. Wonder what Mr. Glass thinks about that?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WOW! Can't believe Ferry didn't pick up his option. THATS NASTY!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

SHANNON BROWN!!!!!!!

Holy ****.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

O M F G


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shannon Brown! Cavs bench got a T for going bonkers!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol we got a tech for lebron celebrating


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

what did he do?! :azdaja:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon good decision.

He really has outplayed Hughes & Pavs this year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Korver lights out. Guess that FT got him going..


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

why dont we have kyle korver?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Korver is on fire.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

My GOD Hughes is TERRIBLE.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

somethings wrong w hughes hmm


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Get Hughes out of there please....how terrible is he allowed to play

MAKE HIM EARN HIS MINUTES


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

that was an esnow to lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> that was an esnow to lol


Snow at least plays within his limitations - Hughes plays like he thinks he's MJ

Larry's fault again gambling for steals


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha hits the 3 - maybe that will get his confidence up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs getting torched by the Sixers..not looking good right now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our defense has been so ****ty this year. Isn't that Mike Brown's calling card? Is it not possible for him to run a good defense and offense at the same time?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Larry ****s up our defense because he can't stay in front of anyone he guards.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eric Snow sucks at passing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Or I mean Snow can't see most passes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Our defense has been so ****ty this year. Isn't that Mike Brown's calling card? Is it not possible for him to run a good defense and offense at the same time?


All Mike Brown is good at is coaching defense and we aren't even doing that right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This last possession makes me wish Snow wasn't on the floor.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

that was bad lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We're on pace to give up 100 to the Sixers on our home court. 

Sad. Maybe we just aren't that good? This is the same group that couldn't win a game without Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We're on pace to give up 100 to the Sixers on our home court.
> 
> Sad. Maybe we just aren't that good? This is the same group that couldn't win a game without Lebron.


We know what we have. No NBA talent and then Lebron. We'd be getting blown out of this game if Lebron wasn't playing. You saw what happened when he sat today even.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Let's see how the Cavs come out of half-time. Mike b. is notorious for not having our guys ready to start 2nd halves...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF kind of shot was that from Lebron 

He's been doing that alot lately. Uggh Sasha was hacked


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sigh. I miss Lebron putting up 30/10/10 per night....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew with a nice jumper. Both teams were missing lots of shots, so it's nice Cleveland breaks the pattern.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pass from LBJ to Drew

A solid run here could give us a lead going into the 4th


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes just continues to be allowed to jack up jumpshots. 

Lebron looks gassed - really missing Boobie tonight..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike Brown starts the 4th with LBJ on the bench...at the same time decides to bench our offensive post players Gooden/Z.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another night of Lebron going to the basket and not getting to the line. It defies explanation.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes is getting torched off the dribble by Williams over and over again


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm tired of the turnovers...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes beat off the dribble again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes bricks are just killers. Basically turnovers.

Uggh Dalembert with the and-1. Cavs about to go down 7....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope the only reason Hughes is playing is because Boobie is injured.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has no driving lanes because Sasha & Hughes keep throwing up bricks

How is it possible for our guards to suck so badly?? Gonna take a miracle to pull this one out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need both these FT's from Z

Down 4 with 4 mins left..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why not take Larry out and play Damon? It's not like Larry is stopping anyone.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland has trailed 19 times after the 3rd quarter (leads the NBA). What a terrible statistic. We knew it was bad but to know it was that bad? Wow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need a basket here...sixers in the penalty we need to attack the basket


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Why not take Larry out and play Damon? It's not like Larry is stopping anyone.


Larry just gets an automatic free pass on his horrible play. 

Larry beat again off the dribble by Miller


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Please find a way to get LBJ the ball in scoring position. 

Having him get it out near halfcourt is allowing the sixers to trap


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Uggh Iggy gets the goaltend on that play...down 4 now with 1 min left

Man we can't even get a basket against the Sixers down the stretch. EMBARASSING


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That goal-tending call was bad upon replay.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron can't even get a driving lane or shot at the basket with the sixers packing it in like that. 

We really miss Boobie's outside shooting because Larry/Sasha/Shannon can't make a jumpshot to save their lives. We're about to be 4 games under .500...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Should have been an easy win. Just a team with no real chemistry though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron highlighted in this 4th that he has no help. If that's not known.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Should have been an easy win. Just a team with no real chemistry though.


This team is better without Larry Hughes....no Larry = better Lebron James because he either gets more shot attempts or finds someone MORE CAPABLE of making shots than Larry. 

Larry's defense is overrated also, he is getting torched this year


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Larry's defense is overrated also, he is getting torched this year


Steroids can only do so much.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man our team sucks - not even fun to watch us continually get our *** kicked by sub .500 teams

We don't even look close to what we looked like last year, and that wasn't that good in the 1st place.

No excuses as we have the majority of our guys back and we're still getting killed. This team needs a shakeup in the worst way


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This team is better without Larry Hughes....no Larry = better Lebron James because he either gets more shot attempts or finds someone MORE CAPABLE of making shots than Larry.
> 
> Larry's defense is overrated also, he is getting torched this year


Agreed. We were playing better when Larry was injured. Hopefully it's only a matter of time before he gets hurt again.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm glad I missed this game (traveling back home). 

God I hate Larry Hughes.

This team has only three real quality players: Lebron, Gibson, and Z. Throw in Gooden as at least an average player and after that it's all just garbage: I'm talking NBDL quality in Hughes, Snow, Newble, Jones, etc etc.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why didn't we play Devin Brown tonight either? He isn't great but at least he has decent basketball IQ: more then Hughes, Sasha, and Shannon combined probably


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Just got to watch the game. 

Can't believe how little heart they showed tonight. Every single person on this team expected to win and played like they were going to be given the win. I'm really disappointed with the team right now.

Oh, and shame on me for ever entertaining the thought that Larry would string together more than 1 good game in a row. It's official, he's bad at basketball. The fact that he played Andre Miller so that Miller would drive left is just indicative of his poor all-around basketball IQ. 

I honestly felt like I wasted those 2 1/2 hours, and obviously the Cavs felt like it was a waste of their time, too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Two games in a row where we got beat to every single loose ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why didn't we play Devin Brown tonight either? He isn't great but at least he has decent basketball IQ: more then Hughes, Sasha, and Shannon combined probably


Devin Brown hasn't played in like 4 games. He is in the doghouse big time for some reason.

As horrible as Sasha as playing I'd at least give him an opportunity


----------

